# Banff



## Ros1951

I will be in Banff next week and was wondering if a yarn store was a possibility! Maybe one of you has travelled through recently.


----------



## Gerripho

I'm sorry, but the name of that place needs to buy a vowel.


----------



## no1girl

Gerripho said:


> I'm sorry, but the name of that place needs to buy a vowel.


why??. BANFF is the correct spelling.


----------



## hersh

Don't know anything regarding a yarn shop. 
However I think you are referring to Bamff Alberta Canada. It is one of the most beautiful places in Canada. There are some members here that I have noticed from Alberta, or perhaps you might want to Contact Bamff spring Tourism. Enjoy!


----------



## ADW55

hersh said:


> Don't know anything regarding a yarn shop.
> However I think you are referring to Bamff Alberta Canada. It is one of the most beautiful places in Canada. There are some members here that I have noticed from Alberta, or perhaps you might want to Contact Bamff spring Tourism. Enjoy!


Banff, Alberta
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hilary4

Gerripho said:


> I'm sorry, but the name of that place needs to buy a vowel.


LOL - sounds Welsh, doesn't it - they are kind of all or nothing with their vowels!


----------



## Tove

Don't want to start anything unpleasant here, but I have to agree that BANFF is the correct spelling -
- a Canadian who lived in Banff for 6 months


----------



## Sine

Ros1951 said:


> I will be in Banff next week and was wondering if a yarn store was a possibility! Maybe one of you has travelled through recently.


I want to go, too!


----------



## WindingRoad

cakes said:


> why??. BANFF is the correct spelling.


I think A is a vowel isn't it?


----------



## chickkie

Banff is correct, why would you even question it? Not Bamff or any other strange spelling.


----------



## bevmckay

I love Banff but sorry, I don't think there is any yarn stores.


----------



## ncowie

I don't know of any in Banff, but I know there is one yarn/quilting store in Canmore, which is about 10 minutes East of Banff on the Trans Canada highway. There were two in Canmore until recently when one closed. I don't know which is the remaining one. It's either "Knit & Kaboodle" or "Sugar Pine". Have fun in Banff! You'll just be a hop skip and jump away from me in Cochrane.


----------



## no1girl

WindingRoad said:


> I think A is a vowel isn't it?


once again, WR, you are correct. A is a vowel.


----------



## Ros1951

Thanks for that info. A little disappointing but I will just take a project with me. I should have been a little more clear on the location and said Banff, Alberta&#128561;. I've never been to Banff and am really forward to it.


----------



## Ros1951

Thanks for that info. Will look it up.


----------



## WindingRoad

cakes said:


> once again, WR, you are correct. A is a vowel.


Dang.


----------



## no1girl

WindingRoad said:


> Dang.


there are five of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Banff. According to the Town of Banff website, the name came about in 1884 when "Lord Steven, a former CPR director, christens the area "Banff" after his birthplace, Banffshire in Scotland. " The park itself was officially established in 1887 with The Banff springs Hotel opening the following year. The Town of Banff was officially incorporated as a municipality in 1990, the only one in a National Park in Canada.


----------



## WindingRoad

cakes said:


> there are five of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Banff. According to the Town of Banff website, the name came about in 1884 when "Lord Steven, a former CPR director, christens the area "Banff" after his birthplace, Banffshire in Scotland. " The park itself was officially established in 1887 with The Banff springs Hotel opening the following year. The Town of Banff was officially incorporated as a municipality in 1990, the only one in a National Park in Canada.


I've been there. Stood by the brown Anglican Church sign across the street from the school athletic field with a bull Ellk breathing on my neck and the female lying on the lawn. Some woman came running up to me and shouted you have to stay 3 meters away from them. I shhhhed her and said He doesn't know I'm here. I was down wind.


----------



## no1girl

long way from Melbourne.OZ!!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

cakes said:


> long way from Melbourne.OZ!!!!


Most places are,aren't they?? LOL. I was in Australia in Sept of 09. Sidney, Alice Springs, Uluru, Cairns and Auckland. Wonderful trip. I was there when they had a major dust storm. Red fog. Weird.

I think I spelt Cairns incorrectly.


----------



## no1girl

WindingRoad said:


> Most places are,aren't they?? LOL. I was in Australia in Sept of 09. Sidney, Alice Springs, Uluru, Cairns and Auckland. Wonderful trip. I was there when they had a major dust storm. Red fog. Weird.
> 
> I think I spelt Cairns incorrectly.


and Sydney.LOL


----------



## WindingRoad

cakes said:


> and Sydney.LOL


Dang vowels.


----------



## Ros1951

I'll be sure to stay down wind!


----------



## WindingRoad

Ros1951 said:


> I'll be sure to stay down wind!


Wild animals love me. I don't know why. When I was in Hawaii geckos congregated at my feet. Seagulls swoop me every chance they get. I went on a whale watch and the whale almost brushed my hand. Short arm. Thank God.

I was in Puerto Rico and a big old lizard sat down beside me on some rocks.

I don't understand it.


----------



## Hilary4

WindingRoad said:


> Most places are,aren't they?? LOL. I was in Australia in Sept of 09. Sidney, Alice Springs, Uluru, Cairns and Auckland. Wonderful trip. I was there when they had a major dust storm. Red fog. Weird.
> 
> I think I spelt Cairns incorrectly.


Excuse me - Auckland is ours - Aussies want to claim our pavlova and Anzac biscuits, they aren't having Auckland too!

Although on reflection ...


----------



## no1girl

Hilary4 said:


> Excuse me - Auckland is ours - Aussies want to claim our pavlova and Anzac biscuits, they aren't having Auckland too!
> 
> Although on reflection ...


now now..don't be selfish!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos

I've wanted to visit your part of the world for many years. I suspect I will have to content myself with video from the Lands Down Under.

BTW, the America's Cup was stolen from the Kiwis last year in San Francisco. I'm still wondering how big the check was that Larry Ellison wrote to the Yacht Judging Board. We were so piffed in my living room in the East Bay where we intently watched each and every race.


----------



## WindingRoad

Hilary4 said:


> Excuse me - Auckland is ours - Aussies want to claim our pavlova and Anzac biscuits, they aren't having Auckland too!
> 
> Although on reflection ...


Yes, I should have prefaced that and said also New Zealand and Auckland. It was late. I was tired. and I don't have any other excuses at the moment. Mea culpa, mea culpa


----------



## no1girl

WindingRoad said:


> Yes, I should have prefaced that and said also New Zealand and Auckland. It was late. I was tired. and I don't have any other excuses at the moment. Mea culpa, mea culpa


go stand in the corner until you can behave.


----------



## WindingRoad

cakes said:


> go stand in the corner until you can behave.


pffffftttttt............ :lol:


----------



## no1girl

WindingRoad said:


> pffffftttttt............ :lol:


NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! see you tomorrow if you can behave.


----------



## trish2222

I thought the topic was about Banff, Moray in Scotland and that's why I opened it. I know it's already been mentioned but I get caught by this so often. I once had a short conversation with someone from Limerick which got a bit confusing because I assumed it was someone from Ireland I was talking to. Wrong!! There's a Limerick in America :lol: 

Sorry - completely off topic. My apologies to the OP ;-)


----------



## WindingRoad

cakes said:


> NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! see you tomorrow if you can behave.


Geeeeeez already, I don't want to start an international incident. Have a good sleep.


----------



## WindingRoad

trish2222 said:


> I thought the topic was about Banff, Moray in Scotland and that's why I opened it. I know it's already been mentioned but I get caught by this so often. I once had a short conversation with someone from Limerick which got a bit confusing because I assumed it was someone from Ireland I was talking to. Wrong!! There's a Limerick in America :lol:
> 
> Sorry - completely off topic. My apologies to the OP ;-)


More than one even. America is a big country. Sometimes we aren't very inventive with our town names.


----------



## trish2222

WindingRoad said:


> More than one even. America is a big country. Sometimes we aren't very inventive with our town names.


You're so right - all (well, a lot) of our towns and cities have twins. I live in a small village and there a place of the same name in California. Jings jiminey!!


----------



## WindingRoad

trish2222 said:


> You're so right - all (well, a lot) of our towns and cities have twins. I live in a small village and there a place of the same name in California. Jings jiminey!!


I was in Glasgow a couple of years ago. Almost missed my flight back to the USA. Whew.


----------



## trish2222

WindingRoad said:


> I was in Glasgow a couple of years ago. Almost missed my flight back to the USA. Whew.


Snap! We nearly missed a flight from USA to Glasgow about 5 years ago :lol:


----------



## pamjlee

There is a web site where you can put in the name of the city and it will give you a list of the yarn shops there. I had it bookmarked on the laptop but don't have it on the ipad. Does anyone have the link to it? Found it!

www.knitmap.com


----------



## pamjlee

There is a web site where you can put in the name of the city and it will give you a list of the yarn shops there. I had it bookmarked on the laptop but don't have it on the ipad. Does anyone have the link to it? Found it!

www.knitmap.com


----------



## glodim

Banff is the most beautiful place you would ever want to visit.


----------



## WindingRoad

trish2222 said:


> Snap! We nearly missed a flight from USA to Glasgow about 5 years ago :lol:


I hate when that happens. LOL


----------



## Marge St Pete

My 1st thought was you were going to Scotland.


----------



## MomLes

I live in Canmore, on the other side of the mountain from Banff (the pretty side). To the best of my knowledge the only yarn you can get in Banff is qiviut from the Jacques Cartier shops on the main street or in the Banff Springs Hotel. It's dreamalicious but you need to mortgage the house to afford enough to make more than a scarf. 

In Canmore we now have only one LYS, which is actually a quilt shop: Sugar Pine on 7th Ave. & 10th St. It's a very nice shop, easy to spend a lot of time and $ in. The dollar store on Main St. is actually a pretty good source of basic yarn too. Knit & Caboodle closed recently. 

Calgary has lots of lovely LYSes, and there's one in Cochrane just west of Calgary. Have a look at Ravelry's local yarn shop directory on its yarn page for a list.


----------



## annweb

Welsh has its' own alphabet and language so that may be why it appears to be short of vowels.
Ynys .....mountain 
Drwg. Naughty 
Just two examples.


----------



## MomLes

Banff was named after a place in Scotland, named by the president of the Canadian Pacific Railway after his birthplace.


----------



## Ros1951

Thanks for that info. I will definitely go to Canmore and check the yarn store out. My husband will be in a conference on Saturday so will have the day to myself.


----------



## MomLes

Enjoy your visit! And drop in to visit the museum across the street from Sugar Pine.


----------



## Ros1951

I will put that on my list also. Thanks


----------



## penelope

Banff and the surrounding area is the most beautiful place I have ever visited. It is truly breathtaking. Hope I have the opportunity to visit again someday.


----------



## Janniep

Don't miss a visit to the Banff Springs Hotel built in 1888 for the Canadian
Pacific Railroad ,it's within walking distance from the Town, 
Whilst your there a must see is Chateau Lake Louise one of Canada's 
Beauty spots 
Enjoy your visit jp


----------



## Ros1951

Thank you. Another couple of interesting spots for list.


----------



## Strickliese

It is a beautiful place. Enjoy the scenery.


----------



## sueandlynette

Ros1951 said:


> I will be in Banff next week and was wondering if a yarn store was a possibility! Maybe one of you has travelled through recently.


Hi Ros1951 hope you have a wonderful time in Banff! My daughter and I spent some time there many years ago when we visited my late brother who lived in Vancouver. I will always have wonderful memories of Banff. Hope you enjoy it as much as we did so many years ago.


----------



## DarleneF

Never been there but when I fly into Calgary for work I see it all the time and they say it is so pretty. Take lots of pictures and post them. Have fun


----------



## DarleneF

Never been there but when I fly into Calgary for work I see it all the time and they say it is so pretty. Take lots of pictures and post them. Have fun


----------



## Marionb

I don't know if there is a yarn shop actually in Banff other the one in the Banff Springs hotel which sells quiviut. There is however a very nice yarn and quilting store in Canmore, which is close by.
Take lots of pictures! It is very beautiful there


----------

